

Ask HN: Experiences with running Mono for ASP.NET? - billpg

Hi everyone. I'm thinking of opening a web hosting account with Ubiquity Hosting, chiefly because they support Mono for ASP.NET.<p>This way, I could run my own stuff written in ASP.NET/C# as well as other people's PHP gizmos on the same server.<p>Has anyone here had any experiences running ASP.NET on Mono, would like to share their thoughts, please?<p>(Or perhaps the fact I can't find much discussion online means that it works so well that no-one comments.)<p>Many thanks.
======
mgkimsal
I think it probably is more likely that most people don't bother.

I do know the Mojo Portal project runs on mono - some of the contributors only
run mono. <http://www.mojoportal.com/>

edit: Sent too soon - what I meant to add with this is that that group there
might have more people who can speak directly to the question.

------
antileet
Hi,

I am developing an ASP.NET MVC application using NoRM, Mongo DB, and Spark
View Engine. So far the test deployment has been quite easy, and the
development server has been relatively stable.

